# how much to charge for this vinyl t-shirt order?



## pete219

I have a order for 15 shirts and a order for 20. Both teams belong to a kick-ball league and they want 1 color on each shirt. One team wants front and back and the other only wants the front. I want to sell the the front and back t's for 16 bucks(20) and the "front only" shirts for 12 bucks(15). I'm going to use black vinyl and Gildan ultra cotton shirts. I don't want to short-change myself but I also want competitive prices.I want to be fair because if this goes right I'll be able to do the whole league when flag football starts! How do you see it? low,high, or just right?


----------



## wormil

*Re: how much?*

Have you price shopped it to your local competitors? Their prices matter the most.


----------



## pete219

*Re: how much?*

I've looked around for this type of work before and my prices are on par with the locals. I'm not as established as they are so I want to be reasonable without cutting myself short!


----------



## patchmaster

I charge $8.50-$15.00 for short runs, it really depends on the amount of vinyl and the detail of the weeding.

Back I usually toss in at a flat rate of $3-$4 - depending on the weeding.

I break down my prices on "in house" at $16 a running foot ($8 a sq ft.) for one offs. I would price this order out at $14.00 a running foot then break it out to the size of the print, triple (at least) the garment cost and ad time for weeding.

Gang your images for maximum SQIN use of vinyl and go crazy.

I would also try to talk them into 24 tees and offer a price break. parents want them too ya know 
My premise is that my first price break is at 24 tees and offer them $1.00 off each.


----------



## deChez

I think your prices are right in line for the quantity. Actually, I might charge a little more, depending on the size and complexity of the designs.

I'm not so inclined to check competitor prices for a couple of reasons:

1. They may be so underpriced that they're not making any profit on the shirts. You should always make a profit.

2. These are short runs...the bigger shops won't touch 15 or 20 shirts, so there isn't as much competition as you think out there. In fact, connect with the big shops, and they will send their customers who want short runs to you.

3. These are custom shirts for crying out loud...if someone doesn't want to pay $16 for a custom shirt, they don't want it badly enough.


----------



## COEDS

I will say that after I started using plan B's quoter software, I find my prices were to low and now increasing them isn't as easy. I say keep your prices fair to all concerned. Remember always it's easier to lower prices than to raise them and above all remember "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD" ..... JB


----------



## patchmaster

Well COEDS I thought you where swearing until I remembered that I was a retailer - LOL


----------

